
IRS Followed Bitcoin Transactions to Take Down Largest Child Exploitation Site - pythonwutang
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyphillipserb/2019/10/16/irs-followed-bitcoin-transactions-resulting-in-takedown-of-the-largest-child-exploitation-site-on-the-web/#17daeb651ed0
======
pythonwutang
> By analyzing the blockchain and de-anonymizing bitcoin transactions, the
> agency was able to identify hundreds of predators around the world - even
> though those users thought that they could remain anonymous.

Who would’ve guessed the blockchain would help the government catch criminals!

